# Do you know anyone at school who has a DS flashcart?



## Link5084 (Aug 6, 2008)

Since DS piracy is much less known than the likes of PSP CFW, I thought I'd ask. Currently, I know no one else at school who has a DS flashcart but me. How about you?


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2008)

I was pirating before half my school even knew what the internet was. Other than the one guy I bought a flashcart for (as a birthday present), I don't think anybody else had one.


----------



## fischju (Aug 6, 2008)

5 or 6


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Aug 6, 2008)

My friend actually recommended an R4! His cousin gave him his R4 and got a Cyclo. Oh, and yeah, he's told most of our other friends in our 'group'. None of them but me have one, so I guess they're all cheap, lol, because they all have a DS.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 6, 2008)

No, but I know people with PSPs with CFW. Which I used to do for money. hehe.


----------



## JPH (Aug 6, 2008)

Not at all.
I'm the smartest person I've met at school who knows how to pirate video games and such.


----------



## Westside (Aug 6, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Not at all.
> *I'm *the *smartest* person I've met at school who knows how to pirate video games and such.


OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, just how stupid is your school?


----------



## caffolote (Aug 6, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 6, 2008)

I talked about flashcarts and stuff with a friend, but I don't know if he ever ended up getting one or not.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 6, 2008)

I know a couple of people. Its not really a thing I ask about.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 6, 2008)

caffolote said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he's actually from Mississippi then that's not really so outlandish.


----------



## superdude (Aug 6, 2008)

nope i don't think so but i am going to try to sell my EZ-flash 4 compact to someone for $50


----------



## Jundeezy (Aug 6, 2008)

I think i was the first person, then it spread to like 3 or 5 people.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 6, 2008)

I introduced people to it, so there like 10 people now


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yea there are a few people


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 6, 2008)

One guy I know has a SuperCard.


----------



## alex (Aug 6, 2008)

No, because a lot of kid at school think the PSP is "cooler", they don't even have CFW. None of them know what a flashcart is.


----------



## Cokeman999 (Aug 6, 2008)

When it comes to pirateing, I'm the smartest in my grade and even convinced about 3 people to get a flash cart. I know that's saying alot, but i asked a 
group of people if they knew or even heard of what a *torrent* was. None of them did... Other then that one of my friends got a fake r4 and another got 2
from a shipping error. (both of which worked..)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

there's one other guy at my school... he has an R4.

You can find him as nilled on OpenSource DS News


----------



## alex (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, my school is weird, it's opposite than here. Here people favor DS>PSP
There: PSP>DS Maybe I should reveal the secret... What would happen, hardly any of them know anything. They'd TRY to do a barrel roll if they saw my sig


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 6, 2008)

Everyone at my old high school with a DS had a flashcart.
Then again, 70% of our school is asian = cheap. haha..


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2008)

My friend was friends with a kid who had one and introduced me into the DS-X last year. Then I introduced a few other friends into it. So I would say about 4 kids or so.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 6, 2008)

I sold my R4 to a friend.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 6, 2008)

I introduced them to a couple of people at my school. 
There are also people with modchips at my school, which I had nothing to do with.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 6, 2008)

I showed it to some friends, they never tried though


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 6, 2008)

My friend because I told him about flashcarts


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I go to my school, and I own an R4, and I'm pretty sure that I know me


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 6, 2008)

6 about, two in my grade, more in older grades


----------



## Gus122000 (Aug 6, 2008)

This one weird kid who would sit in the table next to us (Me and my friends) had this one big fat friend who had an R4


----------



## Gus122000 (Aug 6, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> No, because a lot of kid at school think the PSP is "cooler", they don't even have CFW. None of them know what a flashcart is.


I bet you live on the east coast ?


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 6, 2008)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> lostsoul5673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


East coast FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on topic:  NY piracy is hard 'cuz there's people that walk up to you randomly, and watch you play.  So the only reason I haven't been caught is because I'm a ninja


----------



## go185 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nobody at my high school knew anything about flashcarts for DS or CFW for PSP.

College came, and tons know about CFW for PSP, but only a few know about flashcarts for DS


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 6, 2008)

Introduced it to my friends. One of them got one, but he probably bought a really expensive R4, one of them wants one, but can't order online but doesn't want to buy locally due to how expensive it is, and one wants me to buy him a cheap one.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 6, 2008)

shawnieboy said:
			
		

> on topic:  NY piracy is hard 'cuz there's people that walk up to you randomly, and watch you play.



Good thing I'm not a NYer because that would warrant five across the eye.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 6, 2008)

Apparently a couple of people have R4s but I don't know who they are.


----------



## Zaiga (Aug 6, 2008)

No, but I'm pretty sure there's some people at my school that have them.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 6, 2008)

i sell them. so there are quite the few people who has them. as for psp's with cfw. only 3 people that i know do.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 6, 2008)

This thread says some interesting things about piracy actually.

It might look like "everyone does it" if you came to GBAtemp, but maybe, in spite of appearances here, it's not as frequent as we think.

I am long since out of school. But I know of plenty of adult Nintendo DS users. And actually, I only know of one person that uses a flash cart. And he's the one that showed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think it's about smarts though. I guess it's just not important to others. Maybe we are all just the sort that are inherently the type that can seek out a deal, and advantage, an opportunity.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 6, 2008)

nope, not one.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually of my old school, since I'm going to another school soon.
But, my girlfriend, who's was on the same school had a flashcart before I did (I did the research, and stuff though).


----------



## Draxi (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope only me ^^ (no one in my school have a Ds only me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2008)

I know one who has got A SCDS1.
He's a friend of a friend of mine. I was like : ZOMG somebody in this small town knows about flashcards WOW.


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 6, 2008)

Nobody,
I might start selling them to people soon though,
I now see a window of opportunity.


----------



## mad567 (Aug 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nope only me ^^ (no one in my school have a Ds only me laugh.gif)



Me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 6, 2008)

Well yeah.I sold my R4 to someone for 80$, and upgraded to a CycloDS, and I told some people about it.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Well yeah.I sold my R4 to someone for 80$, and upgraded to a CycloDS, and I told some people about it.


Thats rediculous, I sold my brothers friend an R4 for $20 and I still feeled like I ripped him off because of the no updates.


----------



## Lametta (Aug 6, 2008)

4 classmates have one but it's me who introduced them to the flashcarts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when my boyfriend saw my DSlite he wanted one + flashcart too.. and they say us girls are not informed of gaming technologies


----------



## SavageWaffle (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, about 5~6 kids have it. One kid introduced it to me.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 6, 2008)

I have never met one person in real life with a flash cart. Never.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 6, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I have never met one person in real life with a flash cart. Never.


----------



## caffolote (Aug 6, 2008)

shawnieboy said:
			
		

> Gus122000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New York piracy? Why would you even be caught over there?


----------



## Trolly (Aug 6, 2008)

Hm, I was the first person I know to get an R4 flash cart, but since I've mentioned it to various people (not just people from school) lots of them have got flash carts. About 5 or 6 other people got an R4 like me after I got one (I like being an example hehe). Then a few people outside of school got them after I mentioned it.
I'm gonna get an EDGE for my 8-year-old sister as well lol.


----------



## Zalda (Aug 6, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I have never met one person in real life with a flash cart. Never.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 6, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I have never met one person in real life with a flash cart. Never.



Yeah, same with me.  Most of the people in my school are jock/sport fanatics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't mention that I play video game or I would be a 'nerd.'


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

School?! It's summertime, and I'm doin time, fuckers!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 6, 2008)

Zalda said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have never met one person in real life with a flash cart. Never.


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 6, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> No, but I know people with PSPs with CFW. Which I used to do for money. hehe.



Same (except for the money part). Because most of them think Nintendo is "gay".


----------



## Satangel (Aug 6, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They used to do think that too in my school, but since the Wii, gaming is considered cool now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And if they still don't believe it, I'll teach it to them


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 6, 2008)

There is this one kid who is a teenage stereotype. All the kids in my class listen/worship him. If he says something is bad, everyone else say it's bad.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 6, 2008)

I know roughly 5 who has flashcard, and 2 who has custom firmware psp. Non have wii modchip.


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 6, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I had convos with mates (who have X360s), I told them stuff about Nintendo and I kept hearing "Is it that good?" 

- might be offtopic -
In my secondary/high school, only 2 people support Nintendo. There's like 500 students in there. Once, some guy asked me what handheld I have and I said I have the DS. He said:

"F**k the DS man"

My friend came over to my house and I made him play my Wii. I let him play Mario Galaxy and he kept on dying in (drum rolls...) Sweet Sweet Galaxy. Because of that, he thought the game is gay and therefore cancelled his plans on buying it.


----------



## Nintenterd (Aug 6, 2008)

I learned about R4 on the internet by simply typing in google "DS Hacking" then I learned about ds flashcarts, i reccomended it to like 4 friends at school, only 1 got a cyclo DS Evo, there is this one chinese (lol) kid in my school who has like 5 R4's and he gave me 2 for free (one of them was a chinese version R4) , inculding 2 kingston 2gb micro sd cards (one of the sd cards snapped in half) and i still have my 1gb that i bought with my R4.. , i gave away the chinese version R4 to my best friends bro for free, and im trying to sell this good condition one for about 70-80 dollars,

And about CFW Psp's my best friend got it, his bro got it, and i got it, and like roughly 3 other people in my school got it..


----------



## caffolote (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet like no one except the hardcore video game fans even have a Wii modchip. It's kind of a pain in the ass to do anyways.


----------



## James B. (Aug 6, 2008)

Only told my sister and one other guy that I knew that HAD a DS. He doesn't go to my school anymore... long story short : He turned gay so his parents are sending him to a Christian school.

Back on topic, I wouldn't really know. I try to stay away from the HxC nerds at my school (:


----------



## anime_junkie (Aug 6, 2008)

I helped a friend get a flashcart. He's a big music guy, and he wanted some homebrew stuff like DScratch.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Aug 6, 2008)

I sold 4 R4's that I brought back with me from Hong Kong. Now we all have teh funz. ^^


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 6, 2008)

My friend had an R4 2 years ago but he lost it. Im thinking of selling my R4 to him.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't say "anyone at school," due to having a full time job, and not being in school anymore... but i do know 2 people at work with one, and 4 or 5 others that want one (because i got 2 for people, now others have learned the majik of teh flash cart). And that, my friends, is why i kick so much collective ass.


----------



## Bishang (Aug 6, 2008)

I was talking about getting an R4 at school for the longest time and a friend of mine told me she had an AK2. Another friend and I got our R4's around the same time, I got mine online and he got his on a trip to vancouver for $80... lol. Another girl was telling me that she would get getting an R4 when she goes to Hong Kong over the summer. Now I have a Cyclo and another friend of mine is thinking of getting one too.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 6, 2008)

There's one person at my school that's a pretty good pirate, he's got 2 modified xbox's and a flashed 360 and an R4, and my home schooled friend got a flashcart like a year after he found out from me.


----------



## genuisgeek (Aug 7, 2008)

i know a lot that have flashcarts but the only thing they know is an R4 the rest they would be totally clueless


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 7, 2008)

Almost ALL my friends with DSs have a flashcart, courtesy of moi


----------



## Forstride (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope...The only person (Out of people I've met) I know is my little brother, since I ordered an R4 for him.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 7, 2008)

James B. said:
			
		

> Only told my sister and one other guy that I knew that HAD a DS. He doesn't go to my school anymore... long story short : He turned gay so his parents are sending him to a Christian school.
> 
> Back on topic, I wouldn't really know. I try to stay away from the HxC nerds at my school (:



Uhh what does being a straight edge have to do with flashcarts?


Oh I get it, you are just too lazy to type out "hardcore" so you are using an abbreviation for it in a very out-of-context way.

For example, you could use "HxC' like so:
_Converge is one of the best HxC bands_

actually I thought of a better one showcasing both correct and incorrect usages! (incorrect is first):
_No More Heroes is one of the most HxC games I've played, though the music is sadly about as far from HxC as you can get_

because it refers to the music, or the movement, called hardcore.

Not the word modifier.


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Every Asian in my school which has a DS has a flashcart (I'm pretty sure I'm the only one with a flashcart which isn't an R4).


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> There is this one kid who is a teenage stereotype. All the kids in my class listen/worship him. If he says something is bad, everyone else say it's bad.



I'm that kinda person in my class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so funny ;p
I made gaming cool (at least in my class)


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 7, 2008)

Besides me, two of my friends both have Cyclods'.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 7, 2008)

Every. Single. Person. In my school that has a DS has a flashcart (that means approx. 100 people), no matter what it may be. Most popular cart is obviously the R4.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 7, 2008)

I know three other people apart from me with flashcards at school


----------



## MaHe (Aug 7, 2008)

Heh, as Nintendo is mainly percieved as childish in my country (as hardly anyone over 30 years of age is a gamer), so I don't even know anyone who has a DS in my school. Apart from that, both my brother and my sister have them, but we go to different schools and I introduced them to flashcards ...


----------



## Rizsparky (Aug 7, 2008)

I know about 4 or 5 people who have flashcarts in my school which was quite surprising when i found out.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad to see how flashcarts are in the international scene.
It's funny, I went on a tour in Japan, and every person on the bus who owned a DS (that's like 5 kids, 4 teens), all had flashcarts. Once again though, all asian so I wasn't shocked...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2008)

Theres a whole bunch at my school, in fact, whoever doesn't have a flashcart is pointed and laughed at.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 8, 2008)

I try and encourage everyone who has a DS at my school to get a flashcart. Me and two others are the only ones I know, though I'm sure there are a few more. I don't really hang around the quoteunquote "Nerdy" kids. They tend to stick to the ICT Centre and the Library.


----------



## Kaos (Aug 8, 2008)

I know about 6 people at my school who have DS flashcarts.

3 R4's, a DSTT, a CycloDS and a Slot-2 Supercard.

Then there's me with my CycloDS.


----------



## roboz (Aug 8, 2008)

I only know 2 other people who have flashcarts, and I was the one who sold it to them. Most other kids in my school have PSP so its kind of hard to spread the word.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 9, 2008)

Most other kids in your school are idiots.


----------



## RebelX (Aug 10, 2008)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEELS to the NOOO!! Out of all the 2000 kids in my high school I can guarantee that no one has a flash cart, CFW for PSP, modchips for consoles, any of that stuff. I showed my M3DS Real to all my friends and they were all like "d00d how t3h fux did j00 do that???" And I explain how it's a flashcart and how it works and all that crap. And when I show them my CFW and my Pandora's battery they say the same thing. It's probably because I live down here in the south eastern US here in South Carolina, where everyone here is a racist redneck bigot who do nothing but hunt, fish, and get fat. Video games aren't the big thing in my school, it's actually drinking, drugs, and sex. And all the nerds play Yu-Gi-Oh.

All the kids at my school are white/black, so they buy the mainstream stuff they are expected to get, those being the Xbox 360 and PS3. About 85% of the kids are spoiled retards and get what they want while all my video games are impounded and I get yelled at for getting a B. A white friend of mine just recently got a new gaming PC just because, no reason, just because. He made B's and C's, and he already has TWO Xbox 360's and a PS3. I was like "What are the specs of the PC?" and he said "What does specs mean?" I shook my head in disappointment. I would kill for a gaming PC, I even have the blueprints for it laid out.

If anyone has a hand held, it's gonna be the PSP because of it's "awesome graphics" and "wide screen". When I even mention the DS everyone is like "Dude that's fucking gay, you stupid Asian Korean person." The south sucks.

It's depressing, very depressing, I'm probably the only one within 100 miles who is knowledgeable of these types of things. Except for a Korean friend at my old school.

Thank God for GBAtemp, you guys make me feel welcome and at home


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

Most of the time, I see people with R4's for some reason
Except 1 guy

Who I saw on the day of that earthquake


----------



## Beware (Aug 10, 2008)

I actually created a HUGE demand for this kind of stuff at my school (about 1200 people).  For a LLLOOONNGG time I was the only person in the entire school who knew anything about this stuff (back when I had a GBAMP and CFW wasn't even a blip on the radar and 1.5 was where it was at).  Now all my friends with DSs have a flash cart and most of my friends with PSPs have CFW.  Of course, that makes me everybody's tech support, but I usually just throw some terms at them and tell them to google it or come to this site.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> I actually created a HUGE demand for this kind of stuff at my school (about 1200 people).  For a LLLOOONNGG time I was the only person in the entire school who knew anything about this stuff (back when I had a GBAMP and CFW wasn't even a blip on the radar and 1.5 was where it was at).  Now all my friends with DSs have a flash cart and most of my friends with PSPs have CFW.  Of course, that makes me everybody's tech support, but I usually just throw some terms at them and tell them to google it or come to this site.


What you should have done was charge like 5$ a minute, that will either keep them away or make you rich.
Or drive you crazy

Depends on the people


Also, I know NOBODY at my school with a modchip
Sucks


----------



## Eon-Rider (Aug 10, 2008)

Almost everyone in my grade who has a DS has a flashcart. NDS is sort of frowned upon at school though since everyone thinks it's childish.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 10, 2008)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Almost everyone in my grade who has a DS has a flashcart. NDS is sort of frowned upon at school though since everyone thinks it's childish.


What he said. Everyone with a DS has a flashcart. But in my school, it's not childish, it's the "in" thing! Yay!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Aug 10, 2008)

I think there are only a couple people in my class who have DSs, and most of 'em are extremely casual gamers. I know of one person who'd benefit from a flash cart, but he doesn't actually have one.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

There ae about ten people in my class with R4's.

They play Jumpe Ultimate Stars every day, for like the past year.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 11, 2008)

I know one guy who has his PSP with CFW on it everyone else is pretty much clueless to flashcarts/CFW/Modchips 

Although I tried to convince like a few people with PSPs to let me give them custom firmware for only $10. I failed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a bad salesman


----------



## Seven (Aug 11, 2008)

Yep, a few. I know two. Maybe more. Don't bother to check, no one plays the vidya during school anyways.


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2008)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> lostsoul5673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Texas, really down there. :/ It's so lonely and quiet... People were surprised though that I could play Games n Music(and Videos) on my DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm getting real flashcart soon. They're probably going to be like: OMZ LIEK, UZ CANZ GETZ FREEZ GAMEZ? And of course if I bring it there are those idiots who steal stuff for money. They are brainfucked about anything bigger than 2+2. Like they got my 256 mp3 player. They suck. And a pack of Stride, and they stole M&Ms, dammit I like M&Ms, they are perverts who steal from our backpacks and pants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hid my money in my Japanese-English dictionary, and they took it out and stole nothing. Not even my doujin. :/ Weirdos, they are gay not to steal my pron, but they take stuff from my pants. Creeps. Oops, sorry, got carried away. :/ I do that a lot.

EDIT: One person I know has CFW on his PSP. That's about it, and he's not one of those wannabe people.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Yep, a few. I know two. Maybe more. Don't bother to check, no one plays the vidya during school anyways.
> What kind of school do you go to? =O
> 
> QUOTE(DrYHeLL @ Aug 10 2008, 04:15 PM) I know one guy who has his PSP with CFW on it everyone else is pretty much clueless to flashcarts/CFW/Modchips
> ...


Not for free?


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 11, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Akamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do for free what you can do for pay?


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> HEEEEEEEEEEEEELS to the NOOO!! Out of all the 2000 kids in my high school I can guarantee that no one has a flash cart, CFW for PSP, modchips for consoles, any of that stuff. I showed my M3DS Real to all my friends and they were all like "d00d how t3h fux did j00 do that???" And I explain how it's a flashcart and how it works and all that crap. And when I show them my CFW and my Pandora's battery they say the same thing. It's probably because I live down here in the south eastern US here in South Carolina, where everyone here is a racist redneck bigot who do nothing but hunt, fish, and get fat. Video games aren't the big thing in my school, it's actually drinking, drugs, and sex. And all the nerds play Yu-Gi-Oh.
> 
> All the kids at my school are white/black, so they buy the mainstream stuff they are expected to get, those being the Xbox 360 and PS3. About 85% of the kids are spoiled retards and get what they want while all my video games are impounded and I get yelled at for getting a B. A white friend of mine just recently got a new gaming PC just because, no reason, just because. He made B's and C's, and he already has TWO Xbox 360's and a PS3. I was like "What are the specs of the PC?" and he said "What does specs mean?" I shook my head in disappointment. I would kill for a gaming PC, I even have the blueprints for it laid out.
> 
> ...


:'( I feel the same too! I hate my school! Beep south Texas sucks because of no snow, no anime conventions, hardly any, it's far from California and New York. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kinda wish I lived somewhere else... Texas is maybe the least modernized state, hardly anybody has Wi-Fi, and be like, WTF IS WHY-FII?

Yes, only me and one kid have CFW, and I'm probably the only to have a flashcart this year. The seventh graders coming seem more assholes than than last years eight graders. Bye-bye DS! Everyone seems to hate you!


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn now these days I see some people with DS flashcarts. I thought it would be few to none.


----------



## mcjones92 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't say I do.


----------



## da_head (Aug 25, 2008)

my friends introduced it to me. there was (not in highschool anymore) about 20 ppl or maybe more.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 25, 2008)

No.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 25, 2008)

I know only one, and that's besides the probability that he doesn't know what a flshcart is, only what a R4 is... pretty sad.....


----------



## Sumea (Aug 25, 2008)

Well,ONE had PHAT DS and DS link - That is reason why i originally got DS lite (and CycloDS with it). Before that i did not even know about flashcart scene...


----------



## Raki (Aug 25, 2008)

I just know of 2 friends of mine who got flashcarts...


----------



## MoonCat5 (Aug 26, 2008)

I learned about it from my cousins. No one at my school has a flashcart though I don't think. Their too busy complaining about game prices.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 26, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Not at all.
> I'm the smartest person I've met at school who knows how to pirate video games and such.


me too in fifth grade probably in middle school everyone will know
I used to show it to my friends at Japan at my grandmothers house but they were like whats that cool wow. 
But it disapeared I thought they stole it but I still dont know so I always ask my grandma in Japan did you find anything


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 26, 2008)

Me and 2 of my friends. No point of playing when theres no one to play with.


----------



## chichi_whatah (Aug 26, 2008)

Pretty much everyone I know with a DS has a flashcart.  Most of them got theirs in HK so I guess the flashcart came with it.

A bunch of us used to play DS in the back of the lecture halls during a particularly boring lecture, and I know all of us had flashcarts.

I guesss it's getting pretty normal these days- one of my friends, whom is one of those high-fashion type, OC people (completely the opposite of me, but we get along well), just recently got a DS and the first thing she asked me was to help her get a flashcart.

It is definetely fun to see her talking about her Pokemon stats and battle her boyfriend.  She's pretty hardcore about strategy.  It's really amusing XD


----------



## kougerai (Aug 28, 2008)

Everyone at my school has one, and about 73% of them have a hacked PSP,

Im only of few 100 that doesnt have a PSP. D:


----------



## JPH (Aug 28, 2008)

kougerai said:
			
		

> Everyone at my school has one, and about 73% of them have a hacked PSP,
> 
> Im only of few 100 that doesnt have a PSP. D:


Where the hell do you go to school?


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 28, 2008)

I showed a good amount of people my flashcart.
4 of them got one.


Now, We have DS parties at each others houses.


----------



## ZonMachi (Aug 29, 2008)

MoonCat5 said:
			
		

> I learned about it from my cousins. No one at my school has a flashcart though I don't think. Their too busy complaining about game prices.


Those poor people who could've save money by buying a flashcart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont think anyone in my school does if they do I haven't seen it. I personally have a M3 Real yay auto DLDI patching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found about it online


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not at school anymore, so I can't answer that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do know 20 or more people with DS's, and well... maybe 1 or 2 of them doesn't have a flashcart.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't even know someone with a DS at my school hah


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 17, 2008)

I know only one other kid who has ever even heard of flash carts. I got my R4 and he got a M3 real for Christmas.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 17, 2008)

I knew 2 persons, heart from other people they had it, but don't really know them.
Oh and BTW: these 2 persons quit playing their DS xD


----------



## WildWon (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd answered this before, but the number around me has changed. Again, not in school, but heres my listing of Flash Cart users around me:

Myself, Wife®, Friends K & S, Another couple T & J, Their friend B has one, and 2 more friends S & A are picking them up soon. At work, T, T and i think 2 others are looking to get them. Oh, and J & C are both looking at them.

OH balls, forgot about K & J looking too.

I've started a central pennsylvania revolution!

So thats 7 (that i see quite regularly including myself) that have em, and 10 that are going to be getting them. OH and a friend that wants to get a DS to get one. heh.

(of the seven that have em, its one Cyclo-DS, 4 SC DS-ones, and 2 DSTTs, if anyone cares)

rofl, and none of em woulda known about em if it hadn't been for me


----------



## Dwight (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes. I ordered my CycloDS on the internet after a close internet friend of mine was obsessing over buying one, so I followed in his footsteps. Since then, I've got a few friends of mine to buy them, as well as my younger brother.
I also saw countless people with them at PAX


----------

